# asbestos removal



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I were hoping to start our bathroom renovation this week but we have asbestos in the drywall and the floor tile. So now I have to find a company to remove it. I was wondering if any one else on the site has had to remove asbestos and what companies they used.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that tests came back positive, abatement costs are huge and hope you've factored that into your planning already for the renovation. All the companies I've dealt with do insurance work and charge a pretty penny so unfortunately can't help you there but hopefully you find someone decently priced, as the price tags I've seen are enough to turn most peoples stomachs.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Sorry to hear that tests came back positive, abatement costs are huge and hope you've factored that into your planning already for the renovation. All the companies I've dealt with do insurance work and charge a pretty penny so unfortunately can't help you there but hopefully you find someone decently priced, as the price tags I've seen are enough to turn most peoples stomachs.


We figured the test would come back positive . Luckily we left wiggle room in our budget. Our place was built in the early 70"s. I have gotten 1 quote so far and it's on par to what i thought it would be.They are also going to demo the bathroom for us and remove the drywall and tile. I'm wanting to get a couple of more quotes and then go from there.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd do it myself as well.Put on a respirator and poly off the working area.Its not as bad as it's made out to be.Its only dangerous when inhaled as tiny particals.Cut the dry wall into sections and take it apart.You will save lots of money.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not do it yourself. It is health issue. And you still have to find a way to properly deal with the leftover.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

As well once you disturb it the fine particles can float all over and enter your air ducts. That's why you see them completely close off everything and have negative air pressure in the house when they are removing it as well as removing it wet to cut down on dust. I would not do it yourself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Asbestos removal is definitely NOT a do it yourself job. The health repercussions can be very serious. The product has been banned for good reason.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Asbestos removal is definitely NOT a do it yourself job. The health repercussions can be very serious. The product has been banned for good reason.


NO...This is NOT a do it yourself process. Once asbestos fibers are airborne there is no really good way of capturing them and they will infest the rest of the house through your ventilation system. As Mike Holmes says DO IT RIGHT and MAKE IT RIGHT...Asbestos abatement can be expensive, just get some quotes and talk to the 'RIGHT" people. Depending on where you live I would suggest you speak with your local home builders association. According to your profile you are in North Vancouver, you could talk to the Canadian Home Builders Association of BC or the Greater Vancouver Home Builders Association, both of them could recommend some people to do the job safely! I would not attempt that job myself!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sydneyasbestos said:


> Hi, I suggest you to perform it by yourself as numerous asbestos asbestos removal companies are administrating their businesses without any authentic corporal license. However, it you feel it tricky, then give a try to Sydney Asbestos Removal and you will surely found them perfect in all aspects.


Dear spammer, first I'd like to let you know We are in BC CANADA and the odds of someone hiring a company from Australia is slim to none. Secondly If your going portray yourself as a representative of that company, you should atleast try and sound like you know what your talking about and not give out crappy advice just to get business aimed towards your employer. Now you have a great day and go spam some of your local forums to drum up some business, actually your IP says your in Pakistan so maybe find some Aussie forums instead.

Dave I have to agree with the majority, hire someone else to deal with it. It not only can get through the rest of your house through the ventilation system but can also become air born outside your home. Better safe than sorry when it comes to asbestos.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Dear spammer, first I'd like to let you know We are in BC CANADA and the odds of someone hiring a company from Australia is slim to none. Secondly If your going portray yourself as a representative of that company, you should atleast try and sound like you know what your talking about and not give out crappy advice just to get business aimed towards your employer. Now you have a great day and go spam some of your local forums to drum up some business, actually your IP says your in Pakistan so maybe find some Aussie forums instead.
> 
> Dave I have to agree with the majority, hire someone else to deal with it. It not only can get through the rest of your house through the ventilation system but can also become air born outside your home. Better safe than sorry when it comes to asbestos.





Clownloachlover said:


> NO...This is NOT a do it yourself process. Once asbestos fibers are airborne there is no really good way of capturing them and they will infest the rest of the house through your ventilation system. As Mike Holmes says DO IT RIGHT and MAKE IT RIGHT...Asbestos abatement can be expensive, just get some quotes and talk to the 'RIGHT" people. Depending on where you live I would suggest you speak with your local home builders association. According to your profile you are in North Vancouver, you could talk to the Canadian Home Builders Association of BC or the Greater Vancouver Home Builders Association, both of them could recommend some people to do the job safely! I would not attempt that job myself!





TomC said:


> Asbestos removal is definitely NOT a do it yourself job. The health repercussions can be very serious. The product has been banned for good reason.





Korya said:


> As well once you disturb it the fine particles can float all over and enter your air ducts. That's why you see them completely close off everything and have negative air pressure in the house when they are removing it as well as removing it wet to cut down on dust. I would not do it yourself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





charles said:


> I would not do it yourself. It is health issue. And you still have to find a way to properly deal with the leftover.


I couldn't agree more with every one. I'm not going to do it my self and It's not some thing you take lightly.My wife grandfather is dying from lung issues due to asbestos and it's horrible watching him suffer. I lost a very close friend last year to cancer caused by asbestos He suffered for 2 years before died and he was only 30. Even if I were to remove it my self where would I dump it ? I can't take it to the dump. It's illegal and I would be affecting the people who work at the dump. I had to have over 400 sq ft re moved . By law any thing over 10 sq ft you need an abetment company to remove it. I'm not going to risk my wife and her family health to save a few bucks. The floor tile also had asbestos in and it was a bigger problem. 60 % of the tile contained asbestos. The dry wall only contained 2%.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> I'd do it myself as well.Put on a respirator and poly off the working area.Its not as bad as it's made out to be.Its only dangerous when inhaled as tiny particals.Cut the dry wall into sections and take it apart.You will save lots of money.


 I'm sorry But you are completely wrong. Asbestos is bad in any form. I hope you never have to watch some one dye a slow and pain death cause by being misinformed about the dangers of asbestos.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave, quick question, how did both the people you mention end up with cancer due to asbestos? I'm on the book for being exposed many many years ago due to someone elses negligence but as far as I'm aware most people who end up with cancers due to asbestos is due to long term exposure, ie working in a asbestos mine and so on. In fact as part of the routine I had to go through doctors and be checked out and was pretty much told "the xray I'd give you would just cause more damage while trying to see if there is damage, so limit your exposure to it, and you'll be fine"


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Dave, quick question, how did both the people you mention end up with cancer due to asbestos? I'm on the book for being exposed many many years ago due to someone elses negligence but as far as I'm aware most people who end up with cancers due to asbestos is due to long term exposure, ie working in a asbestos mine and so on. In fact as part of the routine I had to go through doctors and be checked out and was pretty much told "the xray I'd give you would just cause more damage while trying to see if there is damage, so limit your exposure to it, and you'll be fine"


 My wife grandfather work around asbestos for 30 to 40 years and was told it was harmless. He worked for the British government ,he worked as a building inspector and in another department. He found out a few years ago from a routine check up. My Friend work on a road crew for a city. He did it for 7 years and he ran in to asbestos covering on the pipes in the ground numerous of time and he was told it's not a big issue. One day he had a hard time breathing and went to the hospital and a few hours later he was told he a large tumour above his heart .He was told he had may be a year to live. I think it depends on the type of asbestos you are working with there 3 types of asbestos ,and the 2 that are most commonly used in Bc are more dangerous . You can limit your exposure to it and that should help. But I just wouldn't take the chance. I never took it seriously in the past too until the past few years.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok makes more sense, both of them were probably exposed to it on a daily basis and especially the friend of your on the road crew, if he was dealing with piping, the concrete contained as well, so if he was cutting into them with saws pretty much getting a face full of asbestos!

As far as I'm aware there is no 10sq ft rule with asbestos for the requirement of abatement. 10 sq ft rule applies to mould. Asbestos results positive need to be reported/registered with WCB and if work is to be done I believe they are required to submit documentation to WCB prior to commencing the work. WCB sometimes drops in and does spot checks to verify all abatement for asbestos is being done properly. The fines for improper abatement are huge. Years ago when Richmond Inn had a fire there was a few problems found in the abatement procedure by WCB, they had 24 hours to fix the problems other facing upwards of 6 figure fines.

There have also been instances where companies have been forced to buy a house from the client when they've done work and knowingly disturbed asbestos without taking proper actions.


----------

